
Re: Protecting the Privacy of Customers of Broadband Services [pdf] - dredmorbius
https://ecfsapi.fcc.gov/file/100319291940/2016-10-03%20Google%20Letter%20%28WC%2016-106%29.pdf
======
dredmorbius
Source document is an FCC filing of Google's from October, 2016. Full title:
"Protecting the Privacy of Customers of Broadband and Other Telecommunications
Services, WC Docket No. 16-106"

Material:

 _[O]pt-in consent is appropriate for the sharing of sensitive data (health,
financial, and children’s information, social security numbers, precise
geolocation data, and content of consumer communications) with third parties,
whereas opt-out or implied consent is appropriate for other uses of customer
data. This model is familiar to consumers, has worked well for them for many
years, and contributed to today’s thriving, innovative, and free Internet._

Which is to say, _other than the excepted content_ , Google aver that all
other forms of subscriber information are fair game for disclosure to third
paries on an "implied consent" basis.

It's not straight party-line GOP votes that are the only threat to American's
online privacy, security, and protection from blackmail, or worse.

~~~
Terretta
Wild, thanks for post.

